# FreeBSD release versioning question



## nedry (Aug 14, 2017)

hi I noticed that version 10.4 is out soon but confused what does 10.4 do that the 11 series does not? 
Thanks


----------



## getopt (Aug 16, 2017)

nedry said:


> 10.4 do that the 11 series does not?


It extends the lifetime/support of RELEASE-10 installations which would have been regularly ended with RELEASE-10.3. It's for those who cannot upgrade now to RELEASE-11 for some reason.


----------

